# Gtechniq c4..not impressed at all!Ruined my trim!!



## 328i-sport-ross

Well i think its a couple of years now since i last tried C4, within a couple of days after using last time it went white,flaky and patchy.
Yes i thoroughly cleaned the trim, Used G101 and even used panel wipe to get rid of all existing product left on the trim.

so..the past weekend i tried it again, exact same outcome!! 
i did exactly what it said on the bottle, applied then wiped excess off.

I have emailed Gtechniq for help or a comeback but have heard nothing.

Im less than happy after this product is hyped so much and the cost for 15ml is crazy based on the results i have had !

It looks worse than it has ever done, only wanted to try this as the trim gel i use runs off in the rain but that seems a small price to pay now due to this outcome with Gtechniq!

The white patches is not lack of the product, this actually is now stuck to my trim and has to be scratched off to remove!!

My trim is actually ruined.you cannot mask or get rid of the white patches.
Would appreciate any help from anyone even Gtechniq.
Heres some pics of the mess....









Heres what it did look like before using this C4 !....


----------



## SystemClenz

In my experience I've not had a lot of joy coating bmw trim on a car of this age, I've done several and I find some parts of the trim are smooth and some are rough, and no amount of dressing seems to sit well, I tend to use something like as trim wizard, as this is linseed oil based it lasts a bit longer than traditional dressings.

Could there be overspray on the trim? And what panel wipe did you use?

Nice car by the way :thumb:


----------



## WhiteRoc_170

Looks similar to dried polish on the trim


----------



## 328i-sport-ross

I have been useing a number of trim gels over the years and they all work great, only reason for using C4 was to try and make it a bit more permanent, no run off, but this is a joke. i honestly can not get rid of the white patches, the bumper inserts are only 3 years old anyway.

i have also ready of another customer having the exact same issue and the car was brand new out of the factory almost! 
I have emailed Gtechniq,Messaged them on facebook, Nothing ! 

Its not cheap stuff and for this to happen a 2nd time im fuming.


----------



## Summit Detailing

Did the trims look like this before you applied your original trim dressing?

The only reason I ask is that it almost looks like someone has used a plastic dye on them & by using the thorough cleaning prep before the C4 you've removed some but not all of the dye? possibly? maybe?

Rob @ GT is a top chap, give him a call to discuss in person


----------



## 328i-sport-ross

Yes whiteroc it does but believe me it is not, that is the c4 and it flakes away. the trim looked better than that after i had panel wiped it before i applied the c4.


----------



## Nanoman

I reckon you didn't remove all the excess properly. There's been plenty of threads about it. Product is great but if you don't prep very carefully you'll get results like that. It's a very good product but it's also very, very fussy in my experience.


----------



## SystemClenz

Where are you based? Perhaps one of us on here could take a look?


----------



## 328i-sport-ross

Guys. Believe me when i say this is the c4 that has dried this way. I have owned the car 8 years, the bumper inserts are 3 years old, nothing apart from a couple of trim gels have ever been used and after cleaning and panel wiping everything was gone, infact they looked better panel wiped as they were just a nice but dull looking grey. i cannot get rid of the white patches unless i scratch at it then it flakes off.


----------



## 328i-sport-ross

im based near bromley/kent


----------



## 328i-sport-ross

without popping off all the trim and finding some way of getting all the patching off without it damaging the trim i honestly dont know what to do.


----------



## WhichOne'sPink?

Absolutely loving the car buddy!


----------



## waxyclean

we can probably get the guys in Gtechniq to get hold of yourself. please let me know if you need further help.

regards
gurjit


----------



## DJ X-Ray

http://www.nanolex.de/en/trimrejuvenator


----------



## 328i-sport-ross

Any help from Gtechniq would be appreciated buddy as im going to need to know how to remove this muck that is left without damaging the trim.

Thanks Whichones pink. 
This is why something like this really winds me up as i put my heart into this car.


----------



## 328i-sport-ross

Thanks DJ Xray, thats something for me to look into


----------



## SystemClenz

DJ X-Ray said:


> http://www.nanolex.de/en/trimrejuvenator


This could cause a similar issue and this doesn't have the same durability as C4, if he can get it to work, Rob is only a phone call away and will definitely help you and ensure this is sorted out.


----------



## SadlyDistracted

Hmm, 

I have used C4 without problem on my 5 Series, mirror surrounds, window trim/rubber surrounds and door trim etc. 1 year on still brilliant, would no want to be without it.

I did a Fiesta's window gutter plastic/rubber surrounds and did get something simmilar to your problem, I thoroughly cleaned, gently scaped off flaking C4 and then buffed clean with of all things some CIF and IPA, reapplied cr4 and has been fine since then - no problems at all. 

Looking at your trim it is textured, I can only guess that the bottom of the texturing was not clean enough before applying the c4. Given the texturing it looks like it will need a good clean with some form of brush to ensure the bottom of the texturing is properly bare to allow the c4 to do its thing - also it is best not to apply c4 thickly, sparesely only, it may be dwelling in the texture, if the c4 is too thick, in my experience that can cause it to tend to lift or flake a bit. Given the texture after application you'd need to lightly remove any excess from the texture with something like a microfiber cloth, something where the fibres can get into the texture and remove any excess.

I've found C4 a great product, along with CarPro's DLUX, which may be a little easier / less fussy to apply, but not as long lasting as C4.

Hope this helps!

S


----------



## gtechrob

hi there

not picked up your email on this but as others have said we are only a phone call away.

looking at the pics - i am reasonably sure what's gone on here and how to solve it. first thing I need you to do is PM exactly how you applied the product as this will help me to zero in on the issue :thumb:

rob


----------



## 328i-sport-ross

Thanks for your suggestions guys. Il pm you now rob.


----------



## Pignut71

Hope you get this sorted between you.

Lovely car too.


----------



## Junior Bear

im never sure what to use on this kind of trim, cheers for the heads up!


phenominally good looking e36 btw, hats off to you


----------



## rhinoman

I'd be interested to know the outcome of this.


----------



## Yellow Dave

I had this problem the first time I used C4 on plastic trim. I've used it on many sets of wheels and a couple of bumpers with great results. since this experience I've used it on plastic grilles and had great results.

My problem was on a brand new grille, only taken out of its sealed bag at time of application, IPA wipe down x2 then applied. unfortunately it was user error in applying too much and leaving it to cure too long, not properly buffing off the excess. It left the same flakey / white remains.

sorting my technique I've had many good results from it, recently on the front grilles on an A4 in damp conditions and ambient temps of 6 degrees


----------



## norfolk_msd

[/QUOTE]

I love the look of these M 328, and yours looks lush great colour combo.


----------



## MEH4N

very nice e36.


----------



## TonyH38

Stunning colour and car.


----------



## TooFunny

Yellow Dave said:


> I had this problem the first time I used C4 on plastic trim. I've used it on many sets of wheels and a couple of bumpers with great results. since this experience I've used it on plastic grilles and had great results.
> 
> My problem was on a brand new grille, only taken out of its sealed bag at time of application, IPA wipe down x2 then applied. unfortunately it was user error in applying too much and leaving it to cure too long, not properly buffing off the excess. It left the same flakey / white remains.
> 
> sorting my technique I've had many good results from it, recently on the front grilles on an A4 in damp conditions and ambient temps of 6 degrees


But late now but exactly what i was going to say, sounds like it's been applied, left and then the excess partly removed and thats where it's started to cure in patches.

I've always started one end, by the short time I've got to the other end of the strip, back to the beginning and remove excess with one MF and a light wipe over with a clean MF. Job's a good'un.


----------



## dooka

I have had this before. I tried everything to knock it back. Took a couple of hits with neat AS Smart Wheels. The re-prepped and re-applied, been spot on ever since..

Hope this helps, if not, as said, Rob from Gin and Tonic is a great bloke and very helpful ..


----------



## coopersworks

How much do you want for the used bottle ?

I will give you a fiver !!!!!


----------



## ceejay

Not long scrapped my 328iS at 170K miles but it was nothing like yours. Great work to keep it in that nick.

Good luck with your trim problem


----------



## justinio

Nice E36 buddy, hope you get the trim sorted


----------



## 328i-sport-ross

Thanks for all the help and comments lads.
I spoke with rob, he recommended to panel wipe my trim to hopefully get off the white flaky stuff.
Been at it today, didn't work, i have removed a fair bit just scratching it with my nail.
Im so Pissed off with it to be honest, Cost a fortune for what it is, applied it correctly, cleaned it as you should. I have never heard anything about it not working with textured trim and there is nothing to say it wont work with this trim.
I basically did what it says on the bottle Twice now and it hasn't worked for me.

Heart and sole goes into keeping my car looking as good as i can make it and this that was meant to improve the look even more so has just been a big old set back.

I will probably stick with a good trim gel, I would much rather apply that after every rain fall than go through this palaver again.


----------



## Yellow Dave

There is no def-init-ive guidance on how much you apply, or how long to leave to cure or buff off. I thought I'd applied it correctly until I saw the results. Also weather conditions play a part in it also. 

I don't intend to be rude but I'd out this down to user error. As I said, I got the same results the first time I used it in a Ford grille. Stick with it or I'm sure a local member with experience in using quartz / nano coatings would be more than willing to lend a hand.

If not stick it in the for sale section as plenty of people would happily take it off your hands


----------



## gtechrob

heh - you are not making this easy for me to help you - only through running a search on Gtechniq have i found that what I suggested did not work for you. Would have made it easier if you continued the pm thread.

As described to you in the PM - the white residue indicates that you have excess product in the valleys of what is relatively highly contoured trim. if you are finding it hard to remove the residue with a cloth I would suggest trying a brush with some of our panel wipe. keep me posted!


----------



## SadlyDistracted

Hmm I'm sure I suggested somthing like back in poast #18

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=4367541&postcount=18

Feeling ignored :wave:

Still my c4 is fine and have even used it my cell phone and cover, camera textured grip etc, with great sucess!

328i-sport-ross have you tried somthing like a nail brush to clean it along with the the obvious, i.e. apc etc?


----------



## DJBAILEY

I've had one problem with C4 and fortunately it was on my own car. I coated the front and rear bumpers, door trim and handles and mud flaps on my Volvo with C4. The trim is a dark grey in color. The front bumper, door trim and handles and mud flaps lo0k great still (8 months). However, on the rear bumper I have these white patches developing. They are almost all circular patches. It not flaking like the OP is having. It seems like the color of the trim has changed underneath the C4. The water still beads where these patches are. It looked like the rest of the trim for the first couple of months and then the white patches started showing up and get more pronounced as time goes on. I've never wanted to blame the C4 since it looks great on the other trim pieces and it all came from the same bottle. After thinking about it for the last couple of months I think what is showing up is related to when I hit the trim with a heat gun when I bought the car used back in 2005. The rear bumper was the first piece I did and I allowed the plastic to get too hot. Too much of the oils in the plastic started to flow on the surface. After a good rub down it wasn't noticeable anymore for years of applying Ultima UTTP and AF Revive recently. Not sure what to do with it really. Hoping that some more C4 may darken it but haven't tried it yet.


----------



## 328i-sport-ross

Hi guys.

Do appreciate your suggestions.
I spotted your posy "Sadly distracted" 

I have tried a heavy amount of panel wipe and have really given it a heavy/vigorous rub, no joy  i will get a nail brush out as suggested over the weekend,hopefully i will make some progress this way. I dont mind taking my time with removing it as long as i dont damage the finish of the trim.


----------



## Minuki

AF Revive worked wonders on the trim of my E36.


----------



## Yellow Dave

Revive works well on all trim, but it's not a semi permanent dressing that lasts like C4. Not really comparable IMO. 

I use revive on all the cars I do, but C4 on my own


----------



## K.M

Failing that, have you thought about having it dipped?

http://www.wickedcoatings.co.uk

Would perhaps save you having to do anything with it again and could even get something like carbon fibre or glass black / silver?


----------



## Silva1

To me it looks like that over the years with the trim dressings you have used in the past the dressings/dirt has gathered up within the textured trim and what c4 has done is highlighted the ingrained dirt. Being textured trim the only real way of cleaning them would be with a stiff brush or toothbrush to throughly agitate and removed the crud. 
Not saying this is the case but I've found any type of textured plastics are be a real pain in cleaning them as they do like to gather dirt and grime. 

Always helps to pre heat them with a heat gun to open up the pores of the plastic prior to applying any dressings.


----------



## MK1Campaign

I can tell you exactly whats happened here. 

Your trims have been previously repaired and repainted using textured aerosol paint.

The C4 isn't working as you aren't applying to the actual plastic but a painted surface.


----------



## James Bagguley

Looking at the above post, you say you bought new trims?
I wonder if someone was selling you "new" trims, when in fact they have refurbed them? 

That would be a dirty trick to pull, if it turns out to be the case, i should take them to task for miss selling!


----------



## Cleanguy

MK1Campaign said:


> I can tell you exactly whats happened here.
> 
> Your trims have been previously repaired and repainted using textured aerosol paint.
> 
> The C4 isn't working as you aren't applying to the actual plastic but a painted surface.


But C4 will work just as well on paint as it does on plastic


----------



## 328i-sport-ross

Hi guys! 
All sorted,spent a day pretty much with panel wipe getting this crap off after it didn't do much for me when I tried to get it off about a week ago.
Worked in lightly with a cotton cloth but applied many times and lashings of it!! 
I now have the nice clean base I had before I started. I have a sonus trim dressing I used a long time ago and I will be using this again.
MK1CAMPAIGN, the trims had never been touched with a bodge spray job, as said in previous post these were bought new a few years back fresh from bmw, they are textured from factory. I have owned this car over 7 years now, am also a keen detailer. 
There is no reason I see this could have happened apart from people saying I applied it to thick to begin with or didn't wipe it off quick enough. I'm pretty sure I did everything it said on the tin and being particular when it comes to detailing I'm not really a newbie when it comes to this.
Gtechniq didn't have much of an answer either apart from it happening due to user error pretty much. 
Anyway, for the money it costs I'm totally deflated by this product now and won't be using it again. The hype won me over but at the end of the day I should have stuck to what I knew already worked. Not good enough IMO . 

Thanks all for the suggestions anyway lads


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Glad you sorted it... As i said i use Nanolex the majority of the time, but for something less permanent i don't think you can beat AG Bumper Care


----------



## Rebel007

*I didn't mean to thank you I intended to quote you before anyone gets the wrong idea.*

Firstly I'm sorry to see you didn't give Rob much of a chance to rectify your problem, I've met the guy and even though I have nothing to do with him I know he is a good guy that stands by ALL his products!

If you had given him a chance I am certain you would have got the problem resolved, as it is it sounds like you eventually did as he suggested to get the C4 that had been incorrectly applied off your trim.

Nobody is accusing you of doing anything wrong as each and every product needs treating differently and nobody knows all the answers that includes me, you and Rob come to that so it is a shame you didn't give Rob a chance to help you.

By not using C4 again you are hurting yourself more than anyone else, its obviously a decent product or it wouldn't have so many of us recommending it using it or defending it (not that it really needs defending)

As I say its a shame you didn't carry on your discussion started via PM or even if you did want it making public pm'ing Rob where to find the info so he had a chance to both defend himself where needed and more importantly help you as a client of the company.

Just my opinion.


328i-sport-ross said:


> Hi guys!
> All sorted,spent a day pretty much with panel wipe getting this crap off after it didn't do much for me when I tried to get it off about a week ago.
> Worked in lightly with a cotton cloth but applied many times and lashings of it!!
> I now have the nice clean base I had before I started. I have a sonus trim dressing I used a long time ago and I will be using this again.
> MK1CAMPAIGN, the trims had never been touched with a bodge spray job, as said in previous post these were bought new a few years back fresh from bmw, they are textured from factory. I have owned this car over 7 years now, am also a keen detailer.
> There is no reason I see this could have happened apart from people saying I applied it to thick to begin with or didn't wipe it off quick enough. I'm pretty sure I did everything it said on the tin and being particular when it comes to detailing I'm not really a newbie when it comes to this.
> Gtechniq didn't have much of an answer either apart from it happening due to user error pretty much.
> Anyway, for the money it costs I'm totally deflated by this product now and won't be using it again. The hype won me over but at the end of the day I should have stuck to what I knew already worked. Not good enough IMO .
> 
> Thanks all for the suggestions anyway lads


----------



## R0B

So you definitely didnt mean to thank him, you need to make that a bit clearer tbh.


----------



## B17BLG

R0B said:


> So you definitely didnt mean to thank him, you need to make that a bit clearer tbh.


I didn't mean to thank you!!!


----------



## Sick_at_Sea

That was an intersting read. 

I have to admit that I don't use semi/permanent coatings (of any product) for these very reasons and whilst there are many fans of G-Techniq (myself included), I tend to keep faith with Dionysus Trim Glitz for exterior plastics.


----------



## graham1970

LOL...ordered some c4 before reading this thread....i am a newbie so i'm craping myself now.
Will clean plastics with multi purpose,then panel wipe....and apply c4 very sparingly


----------



## gtechrob

328i-sport-ross said:


> Hi guys!
> All sorted,spent a day pretty much with panel wipe getting this crap off after it didn't do much for me when I tried to get it off about a week ago.
> Worked in lightly with a cotton cloth but applied many times and lashings of it!!
> I now have the nice clean base I had before I started. I have a sonus trim dressing I used a long time ago and I will be using this again.
> MK1CAMPAIGN, the trims had never been touched with a bodge spray job, as said in previous post these were bought new a few years back fresh from bmw, they are textured from factory. I have owned this car over 7 years now, am also a keen detailer.
> There is no reason I see this could have happened apart from people saying I applied it to thick to begin with or didn't wipe it off quick enough. I'm pretty sure I did everything it said on the tin and being particular when it comes to detailing I'm not really a newbie when it comes to this.
> Gtechniq didn't have much of an answer either apart from it happening due to user error pretty much.
> Anyway, for the money it costs I'm totally deflated by this product now and won't be using it again. The hype won me over but at the end of the day I should have stuck to what I knew already worked. Not good enough IMO .
> 
> Thanks all for the suggestions anyway lads


glad to hear you sorted it but let me state it publicly that I sent several PMs detailing exactly what I thought the issue was and how to correct it.


----------



## gtechrob

just to state "for the record" what my prognosis was for this particular issue.

This particular trim has relatively deep "valleys" as it has quite a highly textured surface.

What appears to have happened is that even though the surface residue was removed correctly, there was excess product in the "valleys" which on full cure would have crystallised and then shattered. so the white bits you can see would be quartz powder. this is only about the second time i have seen this happen and the other case was on a similar vintage bmw.


----------



## Dannbodge

gtechrob said:


> just to state "for the record" what my prognosis was for this particular issue.
> 
> This particular trim has relatively deep "valleys" as it has quite a highly textured surface.
> 
> What appears to have happened is that even though the surface residue was removed correctly, there was excess product in the "valleys" which on full cure would have crystallised and then shattered. so the white bits you can see would be quartz powder. this is only about the second time i have seen this happen and the other case was on a similar vintage bmw.


So how can we avoid it happening? 
I have the same age BMW and want to use c4 on the trim but not if it's going to be a pig to get right.


----------



## gtechrob

Dannbodge said:


> So how can we avoid it happening?
> I have the same age BMW and want to use c4 on the trim but not if it's going to be a pig to get right.


not 100% sure tbh - my hunch is it's down to the mf cloth used for removing residue. I guess the longer fibred ones will be better at removing residue from the valleys.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Maybe an ultra thin application would be the key on an uneven surface, Absoloutely minimal product and well rubbed in.... That's what i'd do Anyway


----------



## graham1970

Any further advice would be great Rob.I'm planning on doing the front grill on my mk6 golf...any tips mate?


----------



## jolls

I have used C4 on various pieces of trim on my Bmw e46. I have never had a problem. This is a product where the mantra "less is more" has never been more apt.


----------



## DW58

graham1970 said:


> Any further advice would be great Rob.I'm planning on doing the front grill on my mk6 golf...any tips mate?


I did just this on my Golf Mk6 - on with the supplied make-up pad (remember less is more) and then buff off with a good quality MF, you'll love the results. I also applied C4 to the headlights, tail-lights, B-pillars, lower halves of mirrors, scuttle, windscreen wiper arms, number plates and a few other items of trim to excellent effect.

Perhaps if the OP had followed the GTechniq instructions properly both on application and removal, perhaps this thread wouldn't have run to sixty posts.


----------



## graham1970

Cheers DW58,from what iv'e read the key is in the prep...clean/degrease etc...and as you say,use sparingly!
Didn't think C4 could be used on the b pillars....great idea as they are so easily scratched

What did you use to apply the C4 to the front grill?


----------



## DW58

I used the supplied make-up pads, holding them in a surgical forceps to get into the inner part of the grille. The C4 does a superb job on the B-pillars, I'll be using in on my Golf Mk7 when the damned weather lets up long enough to get it done. When my Golf Mk6 was traded in nearly six weeks ago the B-pillars were unmarked.


----------



## Sick_at_Sea

DW58 said:


> I did just this on my Golf Mk6 - on with the supplied make-up pad (remember less is more) and then buff off with a good quality MF, you'll love the results. I also applied C4 to the headlights, tail-lights, B-pillars, lower halves of mirrors, scuttle, windscreen wiper arms, number plates and a few other items of trim to excellent effect.
> 
> Perhaps if the OP had followed the GTechniq instructions properly both on application and removal, perhaps this thread wouldn't have run to sixty posts.


Perhaps. Perhaps not.


----------



## gtechrob

the other time we had this issue we recommended to buff with two microfibre cloths and this seemed to work fine.

As mentioned we have only had a couple of issues such as this previously.


----------



## Robaidh

Rub penut butter on the black trim mate them rub off. it the oil in it turn the trim back to black then just coat it in a sealent of some time. u may laugh but it actually works


----------

